# Appli se mets en attente



## Jojo57800 (27 Novembre 2017)

Voilà ça fait quelque jour que sur mon iPhone X ou mon iPad Pro quand je télécharge une appli elle se mets en attente plusieurs minute avant qu’elle se télécharge .J’ai le même souci sur mon iPad / iPhone ainsi qu’en wifi ou 4G ....
D’où ça peut venir ?


----------



## Michael003 (27 Novembre 2017)

Essaye peut être de te déconnecter/reconnecter sur l’App Store


----------



## Jojo57800 (28 Novembre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Essaye peut être de te déconnecter/reconnecter sur l’App Store


Non le problème et encore la


----------



## lilishad (7 Décembre 2017)

Jojo57800 a dit:


> Non le problème et encore la



J'ai la même chose que toi sur 8 plus et iphone X. Pour ma part problème réseau WiFi et cellulaire tout bêtement. Mets le en mode avion 2/3 secondes pour revenir à un meilleur réseau c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé !

Sur 39 applications j'en avais 35 en attente les nerfs et durant plus d'une heure! 
Quelque soit le téléphone ! Donc c'est bien le réseau qui est en cause.
À l Apple store on me l'a aussi confirmé ! De plus chez eux pas de soucis de téléchargement avec leur WiFi mais des que je suis rentrée chez moi rebelote


----------

